# Solved: input Line in not working with RealTek hd audio



## CensedPie (Apr 20, 2012)

I recently installed a logitech surround sound system(5 speakers and 1 subwoofer) and I have noticed that my line in isn't producing any sound when I try to play my guitar. I play my electric guitar through the rear line in jack using a program call guitar rig 4. My speakers are using the digital output on the back of my pc.
 All together I am trying to play my electric guitar, using the rear line in jack with Guitar Rig 4, through my logitech surround sound using RealTek Audio HD Manager. The problem seems to be between the line in and the RealTek HD Audio Manager because the surround sound works fine with Guitar Rig 4 and any other sound but when i look at my line in volume in the volume mixer and i strum my guitar, the volume doesn't go up. Before installing my logitech system i had 2 normal speakers through which the guitar worked using the line in. 
It seems as if the RealTek HD Audio Manager with digital input disables the line in even though I can change settings around on the line in. 
Any suggestions? If there are any questions or any way I can make it clearer please tell me.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Try updating/reinstalling the Realtek drivers. Using the digital output should have no affect on the line in.


----------



## CensedPie (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried reinstalling the drivers and i also tried downloading the drivers from the realtek website but it didnt change anything. The line in seems to work when i play music off my iPod but when i plug in my guitar it says a device has been plugged into the line in. i can change settings around but no sound is being transmitted from my guitar through the line in which worked with normal speakers.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Does your guitar work on another device? Hard to believe it's the audio chipset or a configuration issue if it's working with your iPod. Since the iPod works, that pretty much rules out the PC.


----------



## CensedPie (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, my guitar works on a laptop and another PC. The other PC has a setup of 2 speakers with a normal jack, my setup is on 5.1. I use the same program on my PC asthe one on the laptop and other PC. The laptop is a sony vaio and the other PC is a HP but an older model than mine. The laptop is running on windows 7 and the other PC has windows vista.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Speaker setup shouldn't matter. The Line In from the guitar will likely be mono or stereo, and Windows will simply play that signal on the front speakers (stereo audio uses front left/right and sub...only a 5.1 source will use all of the speakers).

In any case, you can simply change the speaker setup (ie: choose stereo speakers as opposed to 5.1) in the speaker configuration to test.


----------



## CensedPie (Apr 20, 2012)

I have tried the Speaker option on realtek manager and I get the same result as with the surround sound. I can hear sound from Guitar Rig 4 but there still is no sound when i strum my guitar. Is there another sound manager that maybe I could try to see if the problem is with the realtek driver?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Use the Realtek speaker configuration, configure the surround speakers, and perform a speaker test. You should get audio from all of the speakers.


----------



## CensedPie (Apr 20, 2012)

It seems that the guitar cable wasn't making contact with the guitar. I tried my guitar using another cable and it worked perfectly. It was not the drivers. I'm sorry for taking up your time and thank you for helping me.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out.


----------

